# Aufbauthread Knolly Warden



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

So Leute, seit einer Woche ist ja mein Warden fertig und ich habe den Aufbauthread versprochen und hier soll er auch sein.
Zuerst ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an zwei Menschen die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen:

Stefan Hartrampf von tri-cycles. Er hat mich prima beraten bzgl. Rahmen und gab mir auch die Möglichkeit zweimal in Wiesbaden vorbei zu kommen und dort Räder anzuschauen und auch Probe zu sitzen. Selbst Probefahrt wäre möglich gewesen. Auch die Abholung des Rahmens hat prima geklappt außerhalb der offiziellen Öffnungszeit bei einem Laden um die Ecke.

Stijn Delagaye mit seinem Bike Shop cyclic in Tervuren/Belgien. Er ist selbst begeistertet Mountainbiker und schmeißt sein kleines aber feines Geschäft ganz alleine. Er hat mir viele Tipps zu den Parts gegeben und hat das Bike dann auch aufgebaut.

Also deshalb nochmals: Danke an Euch Zwei!!!


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Part 1)
Als erstes habe ich den Rahmen mit Lackschutzfolie überzogen. Das habe ich mir bei Sasse82 abgeschaut. Ich habe auch die gleiche Folie von 3M (PU8591e transparent) verwendet. Ich habe fast zwei Folien 30x122 cm verbraucht. Danke Sasse82 für die Tipps! Und ja es dauert ewig und ist einfach eine unglaublich aufwändige Arbeit. Es ist alles überzogen, außer die Schweißnähte.
Für alle die das auch machen wollen hier noch ein paar Tipps:
- Kauft eine Art Seziermesser mit sehr scharfer spitzer Klinge damit Ihr auch in Ecken kommt
- Kauft einen Plastikschaber. Ich habe einen Catalyst Contour C-81 gekauft
- Besorgt Euch ein Microfaser Tuch um den Rahmen abzureiben um ihn damit Schmutz- und Fettfrei zu bekommen
Bekommen habe ich die ersten zwei Sachen in einem Geschäft für Künstlerbedarf. Das Microfasertuch ist vom Optiker.
Ein Detailfoto von der Folie habe ich jetzt nicht. Ich habe versucht da ein paar Fotos zu machen, aber mit der Handykamera sieht man das einfach nicht vernünftig. Bei Sasse82 kann man das an seinem Bike recht gut erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Part 2)
Teileliste:
- Laufräder: DT Swiss Spline 1700E Two 27,5"
- Reifen: Continental Trail King 2.2 27,5" vorne und hinten (wollte eigentlich Hutchinson Squale und Taipan, waren aber nicht zu bekommen)
- Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 150mm black 27,5"
- Dämpfer: FOX Float CTD
- Antrieb: SRAM X1 1x11 GXP, vorne 34 Zähne, 175mm Kurbeln
- Bremsen: Shimano XT
- Steuersatz: Cane Creek Forty
- Vorbau: Race Face Turbine 70mm
- Lenker: Race Face Turbine 3/4 Low Racer
- Griffe: Race Face Strafe Lock-On Grün
- Pedale: Race Face Atlas Grün
- Sattelstütze: Moveloc 140 (zzgl. Reduzierhülse)
- Sattelklemme: Tooloc 36,4mm (Der Lack ist so dick, dass die normale nicht passt. Mit der Lackschutzfolie ist das dann perfekt)
- Sattel: Ergon SME 3 (noch nicht auf den Fotos)

Gesamtgewicht des Bikes: 13,9 Kg


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Part 3)
Aufbau
Als ich zu Stijn mit dem Rahmen in den Laden gekommen bin hatte er bereits vieles vormontiert. So waren z.B. die Räder bereits komplett fertig genauso wie Vorbau mit Lenker und Bremsen. So konnten wir am späten Abend viel Zeit sparen. War ja nach Ladenschluss...
Angefangen haben wir mit dem Steuersatz und dem anpassen der Gabel, d.h. der Schaftlänge.
Die Gabel kam dann wieder raus und es ging an den Antrieb. Also den kompletten Antrieb montiert mit Ritzel, Kurbeln, Pedale, Hinterrad usw.
Dann die Gabel wieder rein und Lenker montiert.
Als nächstes das Vorderrad rein und beide Bremsen montiert.
Zum Schluß kam dann die Sattelstütze mit Sattel dran. Da mussten wir nicht mehr viel machen, weil die Sattelstütze bereits an meinem anderen Rad montiert war und somit vieles erledigt war.
Als letztes noch ein paar Feineinstellungen wie Gabel und Dämpfer mit dem richtigen Luftdruck versehen und dann die erste Runde um den Block. Und es war auf Anhieb super! Schaltung erste Sahne, kein Knacken oder sonstige Geräusche. Ist schon fast unheimlich wie leise das Bike ist.
Abschluß:
Lecker Pizza Calzone beim Italiener um die Ecke! Das hatten wir uns aber auch wirklich verdient.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Part 4)
So und jetzt gibt's noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

Part 5)
Was mir rein optisch aktuell nicht gefällt sind die Pedale. Die sahen im Internet viel dunkler aus und passen nicht ganz so sehr. Die Griffe hingegen sahen im Internet etwas heller aus, passen aber farblich besser zu dem Day Glo green des Rahmens als die Pedale. Mal sehen, vielleicht tausche ich hier nochmals.
Es hat auf jeden Fall einen Riesen Spass gemacht. Die Vorfreude und die Freude als das Bike dann fertig war, waren Beide einfach super.
Die erste kurze Ausfahrt am Samstag war kurz im Brüsseler Stadtwald und es fährt sich fantastisch. Nur, ich habe es bereits in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, in Brüssel ist alles voller Hundekacke und so war gleich mal das Bike in der Badewanne und durfte duschen.

So, jetzt bin ich mal auf Eure Kritik und Anregung gespannt. Gerne auch Fragen und wenn ich Tipps geben kann gerne...


----------



## tool (7. November 2014)

Geile Karre. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Wunsch nach einem schwarzen Warden nochmal überdenken.


----------



## jumibrei (7. November 2014)

tool schrieb:


> Geile Karre. Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Wunsch nach einem schwarzen Warden nochmal überdenken.



Das klingt jetzt vielleicht verrückt. Aber das Bike steht bei mir (aus Platzmangel) im Schlafzimmer. Und es leuchtet! Wenn ich das Licht ausschalte kann ich es tatsächlich noch sehen und ich schlafe mit einem Grinsen ein...


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. November 2014)

Schon fett. Aber übersehen wirst damit auf keinen ... ;-) Schönes Ding!
Mir gefällt das Warden aktuell allerdings am besten in blau-orange. Ist aber ´ne individuelle Sache ... das Ding fixt mich voll an.


----------



## Sacima (4. Dezember 2014)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt vielleicht verrückt. Aber das Bike steht bei mir (aus Platzmangel) im Schlafzimmer. Und es leuchtet! Wenn ich das Licht ausschalte kann ich es tatsächlich noch sehen und ich schlafe mit einem Grinsen ein...


----------



## Sacima (4. Dezember 2014)

Habe heute mein Knolly Warden abgeholt
Bei Tri-Cycles in Wiesbaden bei Stefan.
Es steht jetzt in der Garage:-(
Hätte es auch viel lieber in  meinem Schlafzimmer
Finde Deinen Aufbauthread klasse.
Leider kann ich sowas nicht, aber Stefan hat das übernommen.
Total netter Mensch.
Werde seinen Laden unbedingt weiterempfehlen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (7. Dezember 2014)

Ist mal ne andere Konstruktion mit der doppelten Wippe als der übliche Einheitsbrei, schaut sehr gut aus. Ist jetzt noch die Frage, wie leicht das als AM bergauf läuft.


----------



## Rockside (8. Dezember 2014)

Sacima schrieb:


> Hätte es auch viel lieber in  meinem Schlafzimmer


Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## jumibrei (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi Dirty Track und Sacima, erstmal Danke für das schöne Feedback zu meinem Aufbauthread.
Bzgl. bergauffahrt: Ist, glaube ich, schwierig pauschal zu sagen. Ich habe halt die 1x11 mit dem großen Blatt hinten genommen und vorne eine mittlere Größe damit ich einen guten Kompromiss habe. Ist natürlich kein Kletterer aber ich komme ganz gut damit zurecht.
Bzgl. "Leider kann ich sowas nicht..." was meinst Du? Den Aufbau? Ich kann das auch nicht. Ich habe das mit einem Radhändler zusammen gemacht. Wir haben die Teile vorher abgesprochen und er hat mir ein Angebot gemacht. Die Teile waren ungefähr genauso günstig/teuer wie im Versandhandel... Und für seine Arbeit habe ich 80 Euro bezahlt. Das ist nix...


----------



## Rockside (8. Dezember 2014)

jumibrei schrieb:


> Bzgl. bergauffahrt: Ist, glaube ich, schwierig pauschal zu sagen.


Die Knolly-Bikes sind derzeit noch recht unbekannt. Das Warden ist ja als All-Mountain Bike angegeben. All-Mountain nennt man ein Bike üblicherweise dann, wenn man möglichst gleichsam Uphill und Downhill damit fahren kann. Mehr DH-lastig ginge dann eher in Richtung Enduro/Freeride.
Hast Du den Eindruck, daß es eher in Richtung Enduro geht, oder geht's damit auch zügig auf längeren Uphills? Wofür willst Du es denn einsetzen?

Die Knolly-Page differenziert da leider auch nicht so richtig, höchstens bei den dicken Teilen.


----------



## jumibrei (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe versucht den Aufbau möglichst Breit zu gestalten, d.h. viele Einsatzzwecke. Ich selbst fahre eher meine Runden, d.h. es geht gleich viele Meter hoch wie runter. Ich habe deshalb schon auf's Gewicht geachtet und eben die 1x11 so gewählt, dass ich damit auch bergauf komme. Die 27,5" Räder helfen da auch ein wenig.
Aber das Warden kann man durch andere Parts locker auch Richtung Enduro aufbauen. Dann andere Reifen drauf und die Blätter anders wählen. Wenn's damit runter geht habe ich auf jeden Fall ein sicheres Gefühl, da es sich sehr wendig, agil und sehr stabil anfühlt. Ich habe noch ein Rocky Altitude 750 (das ich jetzt verkaufen möchte), welches prinzipiell vergleichbar ist aber sich nicht so agil fährt, liegt aber sicher auch an den breiteren Reifen. Bergauf ist der Vergleich schwierig, da das Alti eine 2x10 Schaltung hat aber auch da würde ich sagen, schlägt sich das Warden mit 1x11 sehr gut.
Ich bin auch noch nicht so viel gefahren mit dem Warden, weil ich es erst seit einem Monat habe und das Wetter war auch nicht gerade das Beste...
In Summe bin ich total zufrieden mit dem Bike. Der Rahmen ist extrem hochwertig, viel Lack und alles ist sauber verarbeitet, geschweißt und montiert


----------



## Rockside (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das Warden schaut schon richtig satt aus. Und gut, daß Du es auch gleich mit Schutzfolie versehen hast und es nicht gleich total vermackt wird. Falls Du auch mal flotter DH fährst, dann würde ich Dir wenigstens für's untere Unterrrohr sogar noch einen stabilen Steinschlagschutz aus Carbon empfehlen. Für Liteville hat das im Liteville Forum mal einer angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

